# Trevor Bernard McCombs / Becky Morganna Trevelyan / wreckmyshit



## GS 281 (Nov 30, 2017)

Huge thanks to @zedkissed60 and @CatParty for all the work on this one. Impossible without them.

Standing 6'2" and weighing in at least at 200 lbs, Trevor B. McCombs ("Becky Trevelyan") is living their life as a 24/7 fetish trainwreck, and they want you to pay for it.



If you want a background on him, he gives one on fetlife





Autism is a drum this idiot loves to bang frequently




Trevor is rare, even for the Rat King, in that he has actually been found guilty of a sex crime.













Good to know that this dude who has actually pursued irl incest with a cousin  is also into sibling incest.






Currently dating fellow Rat Kinger Hannah Hartmann, Trevor gets around.





In the past, Trevor was also a disgusting mess of metal and fetish with Duran Fortune, another creepy old man from Seattle who likes to act like a tough guy on the internet.




(If you are looking for a great cow, Duran (Natalie) is a great cow)
Trevor wasn't always the creepy, badtouch, incest loving, fake tranny sack of shit he is today, at one point he actually enlisted.



> Trevor B. McCombs has enlisted in the Army as an infantry soldier. McCombs, who is expected to graduate next year from Bothell High School, is the son of Deann McCombs of Bothell and Scott McCombs of Blandinsville, Ill. He will leave for basic training at Fort Benning, Ga., in June 2005.


http://www.heraldnet.com/news/active-duty-303/ (http://archive.md/L5Q7y)

But here we are...

And here is Trevor talking about how he's got a lot of teens that call him "Mommy"





As a hooker, it doesn't seem as though Trevor is having too much luck. At one point he was trying to charge $500 to fuck his pervy old man in a dress ass, but that must not have worked out well, because he went down to $250, and now its basically if you have a couch and weed.

http://archive.md/9dDNs
http://archive.md/XrDBt
http://archive.md/agiN9
http://archive.md/YuiCa
http://archive.md/n7C1w
http://archive.md/AWiec
http://archive.md/clCPx
https://ts4rent.com/Wreckmyshit
http://archive.md/i9v6d
https://www.tsescorts.com/washington/seattle/shemale-escorts/202-796-6642
http://archive.md/0OOLI


Real, good tranny hookers don't have this problem Trev, just saying.



https://www.paypal.com/donate/?toke...esMHgvenm8moZgFAKGsm&country.x=US&locale.x=US

This sorta sounds familiar








But then, so does this








The parallels are endless!

So in addition to being a complete trainwreck horrorcow, Trevor also has some people in his orbit who are just as comedic. Here is one faggot from Fetlife who apparently bought him some gear.









The dude is clearly balanced.













Its nice to see that @Internet War Criminal has found love









Not surprising, Trevor is also looking for a sugardaddy
http://www.sugardaddyforme.com/sugar-babies/wa/arlington/bexx425
http://archive.md/Dzxr6


> *About Me:*
> I've just moved out again, and quickly realizing I'm not ready for winter yet...I don't have a car either
> I love to learn, and I love to teach. I spend a lot of time alone & on social media recently.
> It says athletic...I hike, I play soccer...I get about--- miles on my feet every week in distances...I'm quite flexible. I believe that hygiene and mental health are important, and I am very very anal about both of them.
> ...




DOB: 8 May 1987
Ph: 360-207-0282

Here is some of his social media
https://www.instagram.com/wreckmyshit/ (http://archive.md/Oba8W)
http://wreckmyshit.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/PdP9D)
https://twitter.com/wreckmyshit (http://archive.md/DrPXE)
https://www.pornhub.com/users/wreckmyshit (http://archive.md/gWuAn)
https://xhamster.com/videos/wreckmysh-30-minutes-in-becky-7576631 (http://archive.md/91gON)
https://chaturbate.com/wreckmyshit/ (http://archive.md/82pmO)
https://www.reddit.com/r/transadora...cuties_im_becky_im_also_known_as_wreckmyshit/ (http://archive.md/zIoMR)


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm sure this fucker got the surname "Trevelyan" from Dragon Age.

Love the fact they've self-diagnosed themselves with all these conditions, if legit they would be in an *Asylum*.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 30, 2017)

Becky's wrecking his own shit pretty well without my help.


----------



## Jaiman (Nov 30, 2017)

he has autism? damn who'da thunk?


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 30, 2017)

And bitch is also into transgirl jello underground wrestling. What a special individual.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 30, 2017)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> And bitch is also into transgirl jello underground wrestling. What a special individual.


Their lewds are bland. They like to jack off with their dick hanging out their panties because they have no balls anymore. Their cum is that gross semen only cum. He likes to lick it off his hands tho, but something tells me he likes males who aren't able to produce sperm...


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 30, 2017)

Valiant said:


> I'm sure this fucker got the surname "Trevelyan" from Dragon Age.


 You’re probably right, unless the bitch is a fan of the main “Golden Eye” antagonist, Alec Trevelyan.


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm certain he also has a fetish for dramatic bullshitting and over-the-top self-diagnoses.


This would not be out of place in a post-ironic surreal mememan meme.


 And you act on all that "talent" by being a sissy. You must be the most spiritually enlightened sissy to walk the Earth. 

Dummy doesn’t understand acoustics.



Need I say it?


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh shit I think this is a Rat King first, a troon that sorta passes. Now I've seen it all.


----------



## Wallace (Nov 30, 2017)

Who's got the rat king bingo cards? I think we're gonna fill a lot with just the OP alone.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 30, 2017)

He's trying so hard, bless him, but I wouldn't even award him an 'ow, the edge'.


----------



## Male (Nov 30, 2017)

Well changing your name and your sex would be one way to keep future lovers from knowing that you have a history of being a violent rapist who likes them young, the fact that he claims to have other teens eat out of the palm of his hand is unsettling.

Also:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This made my eyes roll faster than his flaccid dick


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh look another rapist male trooning out to sell their bussy and avoid their past life of child rape.

Quelle surprise.


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks to God that he can't father any children...


----------



## saltnpepe (Nov 30, 2017)

Seriously? Another pedotroon?


----------



## The Fool (Nov 30, 2017)

saltnpepe said:


> Seriously? Another pedotroon?



It's almost like being a mentally-deficient deviant who turns their entire life into a fetish has no quarrels with having sex with underage children.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 30, 2017)

Pretty sure there's troons somewhere shouting about how we shouldn't judge trans people based on this guy, how he's just one bad example and most troons would never even entertain the idea of messing with kids etc...

They're suspiciously silent when we end up with a long list of pedotroons and an entire board of trans people who defend them.  It's amazing how none of them even distance themselves from these freaks, never mind attempt to rid their movement of said fuckups.


----------



## downloads (Nov 30, 2017)

Man this dude was happy to be caught raping a child


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Nov 30, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Hannah Hartmann



Raped a deaf woman and then trooned out.

So two deviant sex offenders together... that's going to turn out well.

Crimes like these should not be able to be hidden behind a name change!
 And the fact that be is bragging about having teens calling him mommy...


----------



## cowisnow (Nov 30, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> They're suspiciously silent when we end up with a long list of pedotroons and an entire board of trans people who defend them.  It's amazing how none of them even distance themselves from these freaks, never mind attempt to rid their movement of said fuckups.



In all fairness we must consider that many trans people don't frequent these boards.  And then there are those who are on those boards but just keep their mouths shut and shake their heads at the reel of stupidity unwinding in front of them.  The lurkers who probably originally joined out of some sense of community or friendship.

It can be a toxic environment where the shrillest and loudest mouths win.  For people who just want to get on with life and avoid the drama, this is a time waster.  So you just forget these groups exist....and let the dummies go about their stupidity.


----------



## cowisnow (Nov 30, 2017)

Well, she's "anal" about hygiene. 

That's a good thing and definitely not like the rest of the rat king with their greasy nasty hair and pin-worm infestations on their nutsacks.  So troon points for that.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Nov 30, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> Well, she's "anal" about hygiene.
> 
> That's a good thing and definitely not like the rest of the rat king with their greasy nasty hair and pin-worm infestations on their nutsacks.  So troon points for that.
> 
> View attachment 323925



Mental health is important... sexually abuses a 14yr old cousin and threatens to kill her if she tells anyone.


----------



## cowisnow (Nov 30, 2017)

Well I was talking about physical hygiene.  Mentally....it's well established she's as filthy as a sewer lizard.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Nov 30, 2017)

"at one point he actually enlisted."
So they fuck him in the ass when he was in the army and he become a tranny?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 30, 2017)

Translation: I only bang hot dudes who wash. This tranny hypocrite is humanity's newest low. How can you preach about mental health when you couch surf in exchange for sex, and you molested a family member. It sounds like he probably has some fantasy about landing a nice, attractive white man who will financially support him.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Nov 30, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


>


"I have autism"
Is it bad I actually expected they would have it?


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 30, 2017)

Cafe Mocha said:


> "I have autism"
> Is it bad I actually expected they would have it?


It’s just a healthy instinct.

It is an insult to ever assume that anybody here, mocked or mocker, does not have autism.

That’s not to mention the “tranny” in the title.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Nov 30, 2017)

It's good to see that even Trans people that can almost pass can be batshit insane. Just goes to show you that you shouldn't trust anyone saying they're a woman unless they show you their birth certificate.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Nov 30, 2017)

can we have the poll option "again"?

asking for a friend.


----------



## MG 620 (Nov 30, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> Well, she's "anal" about hygiene.
> 
> That's a good thing and definitely not like the rest of the rat king with their greasy nasty hair and pin-worm infestations on their nutsacks.  So troon points for that.
> 
> View attachment 323925



Eeew. What troons have/had worms?


----------



## BIgBadWolf (Nov 30, 2017)

Crazy how a bunch of strangers on the internet know more about it than its parents. This is a prime example of why you shouldn't expose your personal life and illness on the internet for everyone to see.



Spoiler: Job Interview



"Hi Miss Wreckmyshit. Please have a seat. Could you tell us a bit about yourself?"
"Just look at my thread on the Farms, everything's there."


----------



## drain (Nov 30, 2017)

The people who orbit him are cows themselves. That "masterpayne" dude looks out of touch with reality, for sure.

I love when cows are so big that they get smaller cows caught on their gravitational pull


----------



## Sissy (Nov 30, 2017)

Not half bad looking, except they fucked their body up with piercings and shitty tattoos. Oh well.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh look, another gender confused sexual deviant with various other problems. Anyone miss a classic cow like 2008 CWC, he could at least be kind of funny and not horrifying


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 30, 2017)

This kid looked like a ftm who went mtf


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Nov 30, 2017)

downloads said:


>



It probably helped a lot to get him to pass alright in some pictures by starting out as  a butch lesbian.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 30, 2017)

A lot of rat kings seem to be on the front page lately.  This makes this the second or third pinned this month?  Sheesh, lots of crazy trannies seem to be coming out of the woodwork lately.


----------



## One laugh Too Many (Nov 30, 2017)

Reynard said:


> A lot of rat kings seem to be on the front page lately.  This makes this the second or third pinned this month?  Sheesh, lots of crazy trannies seem to be coming out of the woodwork lately.



It feels like its the flavor of this month. Maybe the cold makes em go crazy


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 30, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> The people who orbit him are cows themselves. That "masterpayne" dude looks out of touch with reality, for sure.
> 
> I love when cows are so big that they get smaller cows caught on their gravitational pull


He does


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Nov 30, 2017)

Jesus, three rat king featured threads in a row? How do you guys find these people? 

I feel sorry for the people who have to live in the same neighborhood as him. Poor kids.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 30, 2017)

I mean, slightly passes. Washes. Could do worse if you're buzzin' for a pozzin'.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 30, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> I mean, slightly passes. Washes. Could do worse if you're buzzin' for a pozzin'.


Yeah, but everyone is this thread is over fourteen. & none of us are related to him. Two deal-breakers right there.


----------



## Spectre (Nov 30, 2017)

Valiant said:


> I'm sure this fucker got the surname "Trevelyan" from Dragon Age.
> 
> Love the fact they've self-diagnosed themselves with all these conditions, if legit they would be in an *Asylum*.



I was thinking more Goldeneye but yours is probably right.


----------



## cowisnow (Nov 30, 2017)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Eeew. What troons have/had worms?


"El Primero".  AKA Phil


----------



## MG 620 (Nov 30, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> "El Primero".  AKA Phil



But of course!


----------



## repentance (Nov 30, 2017)

How in the everloving fuck did this cunt only get 30 days for non-consensual incest with a minor?


----------



## Haesindang Park (Nov 30, 2017)

Just another weirdo like you would see in places like California. This trans stuff is out of control. If people really loved themselves for who they are, they wouldn't need to find ways to physiologically transform themselves to other genders.


----------



## LD 3187 (Nov 30, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> I mean, slightly passes. Washes. Could do worse if you're buzzin' for a pozzin'.


Thread is about a guy who raped a 14yo relative, dating another rapist and people can't see it past "lol tranny" smdh.

Kiwifarms is not raging a war against trannies, its just happens that a lot of lolcows ARE trannies. Why even post if you haven't read the OP?


----------



## Male (Nov 30, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> I mean, slightly passes. Washes. Could do worse if you're buzzin' for a pozzin'.


I guess it COULD be worse if you want head'o from a pedo


----------



## diana (Nov 30, 2017)

Squealer the Animalist said:


>


I'm unsure of the general knowledge of psychology here but this entire paragraph is such bull shit...
It's one of the greatest examples of "Look at me, I'm a special boy with my _cool_ and _new_ mental disorders!"

All of these claims are highly unlikely based on their complexity. Someone with autism would struggle to explain these feelings let alone actually understand them.
Inner dialogues are completely normal, so is being lost in thought like he explains but I highly doubt that if you have a form of autism your brain would be able to understand, categorize and make sense of multiple voices. People with autism struggle with viewing too many colors, let alone 20+ inner dialogues.

It's cringey and gross when people do this, there is nothing cool about having a legitimate dissociative disorder.



Squealer the Animalist said:


>


And then this whole nonsense. I believe what he's trying to explain is "nervousness."

All of these walls of texts he puts up are just overcomplicated explanations of the norm which he twists to make seem different and _hip_. Oo you remember how to stick your thumb up your butthole, here's a star.

I don't doubt this person most likely experienced some adverse childhood experiences (or ACE's) it's even possible they managed to actually score high enough to cause lasting damage, but this fantasy is obviously just that, a fantasy.
He must have learned that by playing the special cupcake card he could get a few oo's and ah's out of people who otherwise would treat him like anyone else.

How sad.


----------



## AJ 447 (Nov 30, 2017)

repentance said:


> How in the everloving fuck did this cunt only get 30 days for non-consensual incest with a minor?


Washington state is full of cucks and creeps. Molesting a young family member is only a Class C felony, which means, even if they threw  the book at him, he only would have gotten 5 years.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Nov 30, 2017)

Given that Hartmann works at Amazon, I wonder if this special example of humanity is also lurking around their corporate offices.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Nov 30, 2017)

Why are so many lolcows troons now?
It must have something to do with how much publicity transgenderism is getting at the moment. Maybe they feel that this is finally what will make them fit in and be accepted. Or maybe its viewed as a shield from further mockery for exceptional or illegal actions in the past, "You can't make fun of me anymore because I'm part of an oppressed group now. This explains why I was always so _different_".

Whatever it is, I feel bad for them. They are literally disabled, and modern pressures to be as accepting as possible have allowed _anyone_ to be prescribed hormones and begin fucking up your body. I can't see how this could help a disabled person in anyway, it is only going to make their situation worse by nuking their brain with even more hormone imbalances.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 30, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Given that Hartmann works at Amazon, I wonder if this special example of humanity is also lurking around their corporate offices.


Bitch identifies as a “sketch artist”as well.
I guess it means bitch will draw you with a giant head riding a dune buggy or something.

https://www.patreon.com/AarkanumDesigns


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Nov 30, 2017)

! what a great FTM transition!





it's sad that this is what constitutes an attractive transsexual


----------



## Papa Nier (Nov 30, 2017)

Not saying this guy doesn't deserve a thread, but more people here are getting angry over seeing a man in a dress than seeing he raped his underage cousin.


----------



## AJ 447 (Nov 30, 2017)

quit lying, trevor


----------



## repentance (Nov 30, 2017)

emspex said:


> Washington state is full of cucks and creeps. Molesting a young family member is only a Class C felony, which means, even if they threw  the book at him, he only would have gotten 5 years.



Still seems unusually lenient for something which wasn't merely a "technical" offence.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Nov 30, 2017)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> Bitch identifies as a “sketch artist”as well.
> I guess it means bitch will draw you with a giant head riding a dune buggy or something.
> 
> https://www.patreon.com/AarkanumDesigns




From the Patreon... 


_"This year unfortunately has also been filled with trauma and though I think I'm doing a whole lot better with my mental and physical health." _


Just like his rapist partner, it is HIM who has faced trauma. 

Something tells me the 14yr old cousin he molested and threatened to kill is not doing as great. 
Being a teen girl is hard enough without being raped and threated to death by a family member.


----------



## AJ 447 (Nov 30, 2017)

repentance said:


> Still seems unusually lenient for something which wasn't merely a "technical" offence.


I thought he was 18 when he was convicted, but it looks like it was actually just before his 18th birthday. I still think the sentence is too lenient, but I'm guessing his being a minor had something to do with it.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 30, 2017)

emspex said:


> I thought he was 18 when he was convicted, but it looks like it was actually just before his 18th birthday. I still think the sentence is too lenient, but I'm guessing his being a minor had something to do with it.


Bitch probably went “I need to rape someone while I’m technically underage. Hey, cuz.”


----------



## El Porko Fako (Nov 30, 2017)

Just started going through his twitter feed, and I didn't even get halfway through his most recent tweets before I had to tap out.  

The real fucking winners were 2 videos. One of them was Trevor literally filming himself getting fucked in the ass by an ogre while he mugs the camera, and the other is him having a sword fight with his flaccid penis with the same ogre I presume. Neither of those videos were tagged as sensitive material either btw, so that shit was just there in the open. Thanks for that Twitter and/or Trevor. 

He has to work on his feminine voice btw. Sure did sound like a man when he was getting the Ol' Greek uppercut.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 30, 2017)

So is this thing a registered sex offender or not?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 30, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> I mean, slightly passes. Washes. Could do worse if you're buzzin' for a pozzin'.


From photos, we've never seen this person in videa. lighting and angles can hide a lot of things.


----------



## VB 305 (Nov 30, 2017)

master bane


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Dec 1, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


>


STOP THE THREAD, EVERYONE.  I HAVE SCHIZOPHRENIA, ADD, ADHD, BIPOLAR DISORDER, BORDERLINE PERSONALITY DISORDER, ANXIETY, DEPRESSION, MULTIPLE PERSONALITIES, AND CREUDZFELT JAKOB DISEASE!!

See, I can do it too.


----------



## Cryin RN (Dec 1, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> From photos, we've never seen this person in videa. lighting and angles can hide a lot of things.



Correct. This rapist does not pass and stats can prove it.  He's 6'3" and 200lbs.  Less than 1% of cis women hit 6'.  The cis women who are taller than 6' are 0.1 of a percentage point combined.  There are only about 1.5 million US women who are 6' or taller, while 16 million US men are.  In 2017 you are safe to assume that any woman on the Internet who is 6' or taller is biologically male.  You will be wrong less often than by making the other assumption.  This also works in person which is why trannies never take standing photos with actual women in the frame, or in front of fridges.

It's shameful that he didn't catch more jailtime.  Actual Incest (TM)... is he from a trailer park?


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> From photos, we've never seen this person in videa. lighting and angles can hide a lot of things.


I watched one the pornhub uploads. He does not pass. Just looks like a doughy boy with stupid tats.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Dec 1, 2017)

I can't have sex with Bex, for I have a vagina.


----------



## Florence (Dec 1, 2017)

downloads said:


> Man this dude was happy to be caught raping a child
> View attachment 323833


Tonight on _Top Gear_, Richard Hammond will drive his morals and our collective sanity off a cliff.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 1, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 323585



"I do not like fingers inside of me..."

Your cousin probably didn't either. But that didn't stop you.


----------



## Somsnosa (Dec 1, 2017)

Am I the only one who still gets surprised by rat kings becoming prostitutes
Why would anyone crave such a lifestyle


----------



## CatParty (Dec 1, 2017)

so of course he looks up signs of a woman's heart attack.....










   

oh and he knows about the thread


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 1, 2017)

is there some kind of troon class where they all learn about the spoon theory


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 1, 2017)

Succeed in what? Contracting HIV? You're 30, 6 foot 2, fat and depend on hooking. The next 10 years of your life are gonna be fun, fun, fun. Have fun turning into @Thomas Jay Wasserberg dude. Might as well buy a saxophone now. Take a long look into your future, Trev.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 1, 2017)

Somsnosa said:


> Am I the only one who still gets surprised by rat kings becoming prostitutes
> Why would anyone crave such a lifestyle


It’s a lot of money for not doing a lot of work.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 1, 2017)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> It’s a lot of money for not doing a lot of work.



And furthermore, it's the whole fetish aspect.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 1, 2017)

Probably the only way he feels desired.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 1, 2017)

Drama queen much?


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Dec 1, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> Drama queen much?
> 
> View attachment 324569



Wait, he went to the ER for this!?


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 1, 2017)

"Lol you trolls literally can't hurt me xD"

"OH GOD I'M HAVING A HEART ATTACK & MY EYES ARE DRIED OUT, I DON'T HAVE THE SPOONS FOR THIS"

What a baby. A big, doughy, cousin-molesting baby.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 1, 2017)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> Wait, he went to the ER for this!?


No, it was for the whole anxiety attack stuff.  Still....  jeeze...


----------



## lil thotty (Dec 3, 2017)

gonna catch up on this, i only read OP, but in case nobody's mentioned it this person posts on seattle craigslist, /b/, /soc/ various discords and a bunch of other places that won't show up on searches or will only exist for a short while, regularly. it was also posting in basically all of the porn oc oriented trap/trans groups on facebook last month but i haven't seen anything right now. and a lot of discord servers. i've been personalcowing them for a couple years. they're pretty internet addicted. i'll see if i can recall some more places they frequent; there's a lot.

uhh honestly they're low on the radar so i really don't remember much other than the horrible mental image of about 420,000,000 nudes of them but if this hasn't been figured out the last time i checked they were living off welfare and had some kind of trans group house thing going on. i interacted with them once a few years ago, replied to a DM they sent me somewhere and within an hour of talking to them they were trying to get me to live in some autogynephile group home thing and they had some weird delusions about milking the welfare system for trans housing. i thought that was really weird so i've just been laughing from afar ever since. oh theyre like 250lbs or something. maybe more. they're heavier than the mugshot.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 3, 2017)

So like this offended Duran but he was fine with dating Trevor even tho he did all he did.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 3, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> So like this offended Duran but he was fine with dating Trevor even tho he did all he did.
> 
> View attachment 326211
> View attachment 326212


Maybe he doesn’t know Trevor is a cousin rapist, because that’s under his “deadname” instead of under Becky Morgana Satanna Corypheus Herald of Andraste.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 4, 2017)

CatParty said:


>



Yeah I don't think the sex offender understands that we just watch weird internet people failing.
Pedos generally have low IQs which leads to difficulty understanding nuance like that.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## GS 281 (Dec 5, 2017)

Trevor is a very, very grateful person


----------



## lindsayfan (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow, I can't decide which of these "quote-maker" formats works best.


 


Spoiler: options


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 6, 2017)

I'd be crying if someone just up and GAVE me a car.  ANY car.


----------

